# Y'all stay safe from Irene



## tonyt (Aug 25, 2011)

All you East Coast folks stay safe. Hurricanes destroy property and life. If they issue evacuation orders for your area, please heed them. And Wade, no fishing.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 25, 2011)

No fishing, sorry its the big fishing tournament this weekend and luckily Irene isnt supposed to hot our area until sunday evening right when the tournament is over. It starts at Sat 12:01am and ends on Sunday 5:00pm right when Irene is supposed to make landfall. I will be out fishing but ill be very careful and bail if need be!


----------



## Dugger (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like you're going to get hammered Wade ( poor choice of words on this forum!), so be safe. 
I think she will go west of us in Nova Scotia so wind only here, no rain.
Good luck to all on the NE coast.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 26, 2011)

Everyone in the path be safe and smart.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 26, 2011)

Be safe - mother nature is not something to taken lightly.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Aug 27, 2011)

*Watching Irene from afar.*

I've been watching the weather forecasts from 'that side of the pond' care of the B.B.C. I hope it doesn't turn out quite as bad as we are being told. Over here in a strong wind you might lose a couple of panes of glass from your greenhouse, but that is about all.
I sincerely hope you lot take all the precautions and come out the other side safely. My fingers are crossed for all concerned.  Cheers, Tony.


----------



## joea132 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll see if I can't snap any pictures. I got ordered to report to work at midnight at the Westport, CT firehouse. Looks like the eye is projected to pass just slightly West of us so it should be very interesting!! But more importantly, my wine is safe in the cellar.


----------



## Julie (Aug 27, 2011)

Joe,

I'll come and get your wine, it can't be more safe than here in Western PA. 




Well from the storm anyway


----------



## joea132 (Aug 27, 2011)

julie said:


> joe,
> 
> i'll come and get your wine, it can't be more safe than here in western pa.
> 
> ...



haha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonyt (Aug 27, 2011)

As I posted in another thread, our tradition is to open our best and most special wines on the eve of hurricanes. Tonight in in honor of our east coast vinemakers we are opening a Valpolicella Repassa. Y'all stay dry and safe.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Aug 27, 2011)

We are getting slammed right now and the past hour. Tidal flooding is up to my garage and in the floor of my shed. Water is 3 feet over the pier. Wind is horrific and tree branches are everywhere on the ground. What is REALLY strange is we have not lost power. WE ALWAYS LOSE POWER. Generator is on standby. If power doesn't go out it will be a miricale.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 27, 2011)

Stay safe Steve! I went out and picked up another 10 gallons of gas for the gen. just in case we are out for more then 3 days. Its a new moon also which in that alone makes hight tide even higher for those of you who dont know plus this hurricane wilbe coming in right around high tide and with an Easterly wind keeping the water inland more. They are saying that the tide will be 8' above normal and supposedly 15' waves. Good thung they KO'd the fishing tournament!!!!!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Aug 29, 2011)

Lost power at 11:00PM on Saturday and was restored at 9:00 PM last night.
The biggest damage was the attached photo of a tree over the swimming pool. It happened at 9:30 PM Saturday night when the wind changed direction from east to west. We were right on the west side of the eye.


----------



## Julie (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, will at least it didn't fall on the house and you guys are all safe.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 29, 2011)

That was close. Glad y'all are okay. Really nice tree though. After our two storms a few years back, aside from the loss of life and property, our neighborhoods look bald with about 40% of the old mature trees gone. Nurserymen had a heyday with folks redoing their landscaping.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 29, 2011)

Like Julie said at least it was over the pool and not the house. Glad to hear no one got hurt.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 29, 2011)

That was a close call! Glad it wasn't any worse.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad you are safe. Just got done cleaning my parents yard up and that was a real mess. AQfter cleaning mine yesterday and theors today Im going to need to relax fpor the next few days as my back is telling me not to touch anything else or else!!! My brother brought my generator uo to my parents and wored it into their fuse box as they been without power since 6 am Saturday and my mom finally gave in while I was at work when the power company said they will be without power probably for about 1 week!!!!! Im just glad its finally getting used after all these years!!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 29, 2011)

Pictures on the news were pretty amazing from your neck of the woods! Glad you guys survived without much damage.


----------



## Arne (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad to hear you folks are all ok. Cleanup afterwards really sucks but at least you are able to clean things up. Steve, on the bright side, you finally have a little habitat for the fish in your pool. Be careful with the chain saws, don't need to get hurt cleaning up. Best of luck to you, Arne.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 1, 2011)

We were lucky. Those poor people up in New England are having it rough.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Sep 1, 2011)

*Latest.*

Irene is now positioned North of Scotland and is no more than a low pressure system. Off sailing for a week on Saturday. Could do with a bit of a blow. Cheers, Tony.


----------



## joea132 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi all, we had one heck of a week. We had some pretty serious flooding where I work and we were busy as heck on the fire department! I shot some pretty interesting video showing our Main street getting flooded so fast there are whitecaps running through the parking lots. It sure was interesting for me! Good luck to everybody picking up after Irene


----------

